# help



## MRoot (Mar 1, 2006)

Just had those little guys hatch a couple of days ago and they are still not really eating....just dying. Should I try crickets or fruit flies or some meat (beef/chicken)? what is the easiest way to feed them? any help would be appreciated. thanks

michael


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 1, 2006)

Fruit flies should be fine. What species is it??

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2006)

Fruit flies. No way will you be able to feed them beef or chicken.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 1, 2006)

If you havent been feeding them fruit flies or pinheads, then what _have_ you been feeding them?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Tapos (Mar 1, 2006)

do they need misting? if they are not thirsty, they should be eating the FF or each other. what kind, what temp, what humidity? all will effect your outcome


----------



## KennethJ78 (Mar 2, 2006)

they definately need misting and ff....


----------

